# Yarn shops near Minneapolis



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you to those that responded last week with the names and locations of the yarn shops. I checked them both out!! Did I buy anything??? Well, DUH!!!! Who could resist. The Knitter's Palette was my favorite, mainly because we were left to browse yet when asked a question the owner was very helpful. Very well organized shop and the lighting was great. Amazing Threads had more items displayed, but it seemed crowded and dark and we felt like we were being followed all the time we were there. After buying several skeins of yarn, I was asked if I needed a sack!!! Just my humble opinion


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I don't live too far from Knitter's Palette and it is a very good LYS. The owner is extremely helpful and they usually have what I need.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know either of these shops but in defense of the latter, it could be the owner is thinking 'green'. Many, many, shops here in Canada ask you if you want a bag or they charge you for them in attempts to get people to recycle. I always carry my own bags for groceries and I have a small fold-up one in my purse for other things including yarn. (Well, maybe it's not that small!)


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Well I missed that discussion and I will be in Minneapolis next week! Could I get the addresses for these two LYS please.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Thank you to those that responded last week with the names and locations of the yarn shops. I checked them both out!! Did I buy anything??? Well, DUH!!!! Who could resist. The Knitter's Palette was my favorite, mainly because we were left to browse yet when asked a question the owner was very helpful. Very well organized shop and the lighting was great. Amazing Threads had more items displayed, but it seemed crowded and dark and we felt like we were being followed all the time we were there. After buying several skeins of yarn, I was asked if I needed a sack!!! Just my humble opinion


Hi, Lois Alice! Didn't know you were going to MN. Bring your new yarn to "Knitting With the Slightly Unravelled" next month.

Is that a new avatar? Your hair looks nice like that.


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

There are 17 yarn shops in the Minneapolis metro area!!


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Sack is probably their way of saying bag,,,,I have to laugh at some of the expressions in different areas of the USA. No wonder my relatives get confused when visiting here,,,from Holland. Loved the Minn. area,,such gorgeous scenery and the people are so pleasant.


----------



## knittinginmn (Mar 31, 2013)

Knitter's Palette Yarn Shop in Lakeville, just south of MOA
very easy to find, located on the Lakeville/Apple Valley border at Cedar Avenue and 160th Street. (behind Walgreens and Edina Realty.) 
Very nice shop.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

knittinginmn said:


> Knitter's Palette Yarn Shop in Lakeville, just south of MOA
> very easy to find, located on the Lakeville/Apple Valley border at Cedar Avenue and 160th Street. (behind Walgreens and Edina Realty.)
> Very nice shop.


Thanks, I'll have to stop by.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

jo doig said:


> There are 17 yarn shops in the Minneapolis metro area!!


WOW! Guess I'll have to spend time on knitmap.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I love a yarn shop where the owner makes you feel comfortable to browse but is there to answer questions. We go there for several reasons..to browse or with pattern in hand looking for something specific. When I get a clerk who hovers I always say, I'll know it when I see it!
So glad you found great shops


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

The Knitter's Palette is located at 7602 160th Street, Lakeville Crossing, Lakeville, MN. Amazing Threads is located at 11262 86th Avenue North, Maple Grove, MN. I love to "pet" yarn before buying and we tried not to drool on it too much!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> Well I missed that discussion and I will be in Minneapolis next week! Could I get the addresses for these two LYS please.


Don't stop with just 2. Minneapolis area has so many amazing shops--you will go crazy. Check out http://www.knitmap.com and have fun!!!


----------



## Joannelkm (Sep 13, 2011)

When I was a beginner to knitting, no one told me that I couldn't go to a yarn store when I needed help, if I didn't but their stuff!!! Amazing Threads owner met me at the door and I showed my FIRST project. She announced so the whole store could hear "We don't help with that cheap yarn!" I wish she was more polite and explained the rules to me, instead of making me feel like a fool.
Why don't those stores post the RULES? 
I go to a needlework shop and they helped me with an embroidery project without a purchase. I happily go to purchase where they welcome beginners. 
Amazing Threads = yarn snobs.


----------



## Joannelkm (Sep 13, 2011)

When I was a beginner to knitting, no one told me that I couldn't go to a yarn store when I needed help, if I didn't but their stuff!!! Amazing Threads owner met me at the door and I showed my FIRST project. She announced so the whole store could hear "We don't help with that cheap yarn!" I wish she was more polite and explained the rules to me, instead of making me feel like a fool.
Why don't those stores post the RULES? 
I go to a needlework shop and they helped me with an embroidery project without a purchase. I happily go to purchase where they welcome beginners. 
Amazing Threads = yarn snobs.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Joannelkm said:


> When I was a beginner to knitting, no one told me that I couldn't go to a yarn store when I needed help, if I didn't but their stuff!!! Amazing Threads owner met me at the door and I showed my FIRST project. She announced so the whole store could hear "We don't help with that cheap yarn!" I wish she was more polite and explained the rules to me, instead of making me feel like a fool.
> Why don't those stores post the RULES?
> I go to a needlework shop and they helped me with an embroidery project without a purchase. I happily go to purchase where they welcome beginners.
> Amazing Threads = yarn snobs.


How truly sad. Instead of encouraging a new knitter to reach beyond and perhaps become a new customer, this shop very well may have discouraged you from ever knitting again. Our gain that you kept at it despite this awful treatment.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone traveling to or through Minneapolis MUST stop at StevenBe's. Absolutely AMAZING yarn shop. They treat you like royalty and have such fabulous samples made up.


----------

